# Heat Needs Iverson....



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

....and we can get him if we want to. AI knows the roadto a championship is a larger than life center in the middle a young protege on the wing and him running the point. To address the breaking story of the past week about AI wanting out. I believe the only team that should make a compaign for him is Miami. Put AI at Point, Williams at backup Wade at the 2 and trade Antoine with Doleac + cash. AI can move from Point to the 2 depending on how Riley wants to form the rotations. Wishful thinking but I am not routing for any other team to get him besies my own


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Billy King would be fired before he hung up the phone if he were to accept that deal.

It would be awesome to have him on our team but that's definately wishful thinking.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yeah definately. They wouldn't accept this either but its a much better deal than yours: Antoine+JWill+Barron+the Heat's next 5 first round picks for AI


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Iverson could not possibly coexist on a team in which 56 possessions are used by Dwyane Wade and Shaquille O'Neal.

He's not a great fit by any means.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Yeah definately. They wouldn't accept this either but its a much better deal than yours:
> 
> Antoine+JWill+Barron+the Heat's next 5 first round picks for AI


Due to the Ted Stepien rule in the CBA, NBA teams cannot trade consecutive future first-round selections and Billy King is looking to trade away salary, not assume more salary.


----------



## greg9HeatFan (Dec 11, 2006)

I would like to have him, but he will probably go to the Celtics. They are overloaded with future stars so they will probably want to even out the roster to some extent.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we could always dream!


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> Iverson could not possibly coexist on a team in which 56 possessions are used by Dwyane Wade and Shaquille O'Neal.
> 
> He's not a great fit by any means.


What makes you say that with certainty? Some people post their opinion like it's FACT.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> What makes you say that with certainty? Some people post their opinion like it's FACT.


you being one of them


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> you being one of them


Please explain this stupidity? How and when in this thread have I posted my opinion as fact? Nice to see you in blue again. I love that.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Forget getting fired. Billy King would get murdered if he made that deal. Walker, Doleac and cash for AI? You have to be kidding. We'd have to give up JWill, Dorell, Antoine and a 1st round pick. Two vets, a talented youngster and a draft pick. That's the going rate for a future Hall Of Famer. 

Why would Iverson want to play with us anyway? To take a backseat to Wade and Shaq? Is he going to become a pass-first point guard overnight? Plus, he's 31 years old. He only has a couple really good years left anyway.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

miami has nothing the sixers want. end of discussion.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> miami has nothing the sixers want. end of discussion.


Psh, get outta here with that BS. We have someone that EVERY team wants....


----------



## Prezwoodz (May 14, 2005)

LOL. I have no hopes of getting anything in return for Antoine walker. It would just get rid of that stupid contract he has.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Please explain this stupidity? How and when in this thread have I posted my opinion as fact? Nice to see you in blue again. I love that.


i wasnt just talking about this thread. :ahem:

anyways, being blue aint that bad


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Antoine doesn't even match half of Iverson's salary, the only piece we have to put on the table is Shaq, and I wouldn't even consider that.

I just hope Iverson ends up out West (my pick is Minnesota), but keep him away from Detroit/Chicago/Indiana/Cleveland/etc. to keep the East fairly wide open for when we get healthy


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

ESPN just reported AI might come to Miami for Posey and J-Will.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WOW AI is one of my fvorite players and is better than Kobe Bryant during their careers but AI and Wade i dont know wether that would work but i guess he cant do worse than Jwill right now.

I think its more than Williams and Walker, i bet Dorrell Wright is involve.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

myst said:


> ESPN just reported AI might come to Miami for Posey and J-Will.


Do you have a link for this?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I read on another board that it was Steven A. Smith who said it. It was Williams, Posey and Walker for A.I.

I don't see how this trade would benefit the Sixers and why they would make that trade. But who thought we had a chance at Shaq when that talk was going on?


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

it wouldnt work ...

walker(Salary: $7,606,820 Years Remaining: 5)
J-will(Salary: $8,250,000 Years Remaining: 2)
posey (Salary: $6,392,100 Years Remaining: 1)

combine for nearly 23 million... 

AI (Salary: $17,184,375 Years Remaining: 3)

philly has to throw in more playas


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I'd trade Williams, Walker, Posey and Wright for Iverson and Korver.

pg Iverson / Payton 
sg Wade
sf Korver / Kapono
pf Haslem / Simien
c Shaq / Mourning


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Any two out of those 3 would work so maybe that's what he meant. Like I said, I didnt hear it, I read it on another board so I dont know what SAS exactly said.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Riley did not deny in his post game press conference that he was looking into a deal for AI. In fact, he said he has talked to Philly and that they're just playing the field right now.

A reporter also said to RIley that AI has said that he wants to play in LA or Miami. Riley had no reply to this question.

Things just got a LOT! more interesting.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Hm, now I'm interested


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just heard SAS on ESPNNEWS. He called Miami a "darkhorse" to land AI. But he also named about 6 other teams.

And to clarify, he said that Miami has been " trying to get rid of Posey for a while now" and his expiring contract and that JWill's contract ends next year. He also brought up Walker saying that Miami would love to get rid of his contract.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Idc who it's for, I want to get rid of 'Toine.

Maybe McDonald's is hiring?

Toine

for

Three Big Mac, McFlurry, and two kid meals


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I doubt this will trade will happen but just imaging AI living in Miami? The guy would never leave South Beach. He'd get no sleep!

Evertime the Sixers have played in Miami, he stays out on South Beach until 3-4 AM on nights before games! Now imagine him living down here.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

No link, but it was Stephen A. Smith who reported it before the game and at half time. He said Posey and J. Will, not Walker. He just said the Heat would like to dump Walkers contract, not that he would be in the trade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> -- OK, so maybe there is fire where there is smoke when it comes to Allen Iverson and the Heat.
> 
> -- Following Wednesday's game, coach Pat Riley offered, "I would be delinquent in my responsibilities if I wasn't interested in Allen Iverson. That's all I'm going to say. I'm not going to comment any more. Just like when Shaquille came out there, I was frothing at the mouth. So my level of interest can be gauged on that comment."
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> No link, but it was Stephen A. Smith who reported it before the game and at half time. He said Posey and J. Will, not Walker. He just said the Heat would like to dump Walkers contract, not that he would be in the trade.


Yeah, saw it as well. Quite Frankly starts at 11 so I'm sure we'll here more about this on Steven A Smith's show.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

"We have analyist Tim Legler on next. He'll talk about possible home's for the Answer, from Minny to *Miami*"-SAS

They better do it soon, I need some sleep.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Some notes-

Legler said that Wade/AI/Shaq/Riles would work well together, almost perfectly. He stated that Dwyane and AI would work well, Riles would keep him in line, and Diesel has been wanting to play with him for years.

Minny
LA Clipp
Denver
Dallas
Miami

Were SAS's top-5 home's for AI. SAS also mentioned AI's "flavor", and I think the 305 fits that perfectly


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Here's a breakdown of Legler reporting:

Miami-Would fit perfectly with the unit we have. It's his scene, and he could adapt to Wade, Shaq, and Riles.

Dallas-Would work with Dirk, who they said would gladly work with him.

Denver-Would work well with the system.

LAC-They pretty much said that LA would be dumb to trade Maggs & Livingston.

Minny-Very good spot, but they have no one to move.

From what I got, it seems that us and the Mavs could make a strong move for him.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

_*RUMOR*_

Philly will come to a final deal with Boston or Miami, *TONIGHT*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It seems like these trade talks are gonna go on for a while. 

Dallas is going good right now. Would they consider a major shakeup like adding AI would be? I hope not.

We can offer expiring contracts while other teams have young players to offer.

It's up to Philly to see if the young players they could acquire are worth more than the money they could get from the expiring contracts to spend in free agency. 

But why would Philly even think about trading him to another team in the east?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> _*RUMOR*_
> 
> Philly will come to a final deal with Boston or Miami, *TONIGHT*


Where did you hear this?


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Holy ****. If this happens, I'm going to flip out.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

I was watchign ESPN, the guy said that Pat Riley has interest in AI, and are one of the two teams.... OMG this is crazy? I hate to dream but do you think we would do this lineup?

PG - WADE
SG - AI
SF - DW
PF - UD
C - Shaq/Zo

I think Wade is a better PG then AI, and AI is a better SG. But we will see.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

well, I think the deal would have to be Posey, Williams, and Dorell with some picks (expiring, pg, and young talent)

wish it could be Walker instead of Posey, but we are talking about AI here. We cant offer anything more than this, so I dont think we have much of a chance, but im hoping here. 

Wade and AI together would be insane


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the only problem is that trade would leave no other option than Tione starting at sf.....


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> the only problem is that trade would leave no other option than Tione starting at sf.....



was just about to say that... yeah its gona leave our SF position open... Hopefully Riley can make something happen with Simien.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Idc who it's for, I want to get rid of 'Toine.
> 
> Maybe McDonald's is hiring?
> 
> ...


:rotf:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I dont think Simien could get us anything...I mean he has been sick with this poisoning for like 6 months now. He has lost a load of weight and doesnt look like he will be available any time soon to start training again, let alone play.....

I like Simiens potential when he is healthy, but this salmonella thing is just killing him and killing whatever we would of been able to get for him


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im not getting my hopes up. i would hate to see Jwill and Posey go, even Dorell if hes involved, but the thought of having AI in this team is scary.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Antoine starting would suck but i'd live with it if it meant that we got AI. We could always resign Shandon Anderson as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Denver pitches three-way trade for idle Iverson*
> By David Aldridge
> Inquirer Staff Writer
> 
> ...


http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/sports/basketball/16233953.htm

So if expiring contracts is what Billy King is looking for then maybe we really do have a realistic shot of getting AI. Although JWill has two years left on his deal.


----------



## Cage_Epidemic (Dec 16, 2005)

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...~366~207~671~933~2423&teams=14~14~20~20~20~20
Miami throws in a pick or two and
i could see this trade work.

But as a Nets fan, i wouldn't want to see this happen.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/sports/basketball/16233953.htm
> 
> So if expiring contracts is what Billy King is looking for then maybe we really do have a realistic shot of getting AI. Although JWill has two years left on his deal.


and to top it off, AI already has said that hes not interested in going out West.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

_I'm not getting too high hoped just for them to crash straight down... but from what I've heard this looks quite possible and it would be just AMAZING! I'm also not scared about Walker starting if this happens, just think of the confidence he would get with Shaq, Wade AND Iverson around him._


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

I am, walker is another ball hog next to wade, AI, and if shaq doesnt get the ball as much as he wants, then shaq gets mad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't think any of us actually think or expect AI to be traded to Miami but it's still pretty fun to talk about the possibilities.

Really, the only way I see AI coming to Miami is if he comes out and says he wouldnt play for any other team. Like the Dave Hyde article said:



> Iverson reportedly has said he doesn't want to go West, cooling thoughts of him in Sacramento or Golden State.
> What if Iverson came out and said he wanted to come to Miami? What if he just told whatever team that wanted him he wasn't too excited about playing there?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

_Even if he said that,^^ would that really mean that we could sort out a deal that 76'ers accept?_


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

canyoufeeltheheat said:


> _Even if he said that,^^ would that really mean that we could sort out a deal that 76'ers accept?_


If he came out and said that he only wanted to play for Miami then I doubt any GM in the league would want to trade for a guy who wouldnt be happy playing anywhere other than in Miami.

Here's an article by Mark Stein


> What they're saying on the Allen Iverson grapevine: The Answer has let it be known that he doesn't want to play in Charlotte.
> 
> What they're also saying in front office circles: Iverson's camp got word to Sacramento and Golden State that he's not in a rush to relocate to Northern California, either.
> 
> What I find myself saying whenever I hear such sentiments: Amazing, isn't it, how quickly some players scare teams off when pretty much none of them possess a no-trade clause?


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2695408

He's already said he doesnt want to play in Charlotte and out west. So AI could hold the Sixers for Ransom and force them to have to deal him to Miami.

Would AI go that far to get to play where he wants? We can dream can't we :biggrin: .


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Iversons search for a new home has been narrowed down further. in the East, the only teams being mentioned at the moment are Miami, Boston and New York. no West teams. however, we all know that for a trade like this, chances are it needs to be a 3-team deal. so at this point, teams out west might get involved, but only as facilitators for the trade to go through.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Apparently, GS are out of the race, and it Ainge said the chances of Boston getting him are "slim."

If Iverson doesn't want to go out West, wouldn't that make the three-team deal pointless? So, let's do the math: AI wants no West teams after him (thus eliminating Port, GS, Minny, Dallas, LAC for the equation.) He has let it be known that the Bobcats are a no, and the celts are all but out, so let's subtract those two. NY said they were out of it a few days ago, so let's say by to them. In conclusion? While all these teams who a week ago were going to land them, it seem's that they are out, and who seem's to be Heating up (pun intended)? That's right...let's keep hope!

Let's not forget, Shaq and Allen are great friends, just one little phone call to AI, and he could be sold. And AI is the guy that can make the team go in certain directions, in terms of making deals.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> Iversons search for a new home has been narrowed down further. in the East, the only teams being mentioned at the moment are Miami, Boston and New York. no West teams. however, we all know that for a trade like this, chances are it needs to be a 3-team deal. so at this point, teams out west might get involved, but only as facilitators for the trade to go through.


 Link??? Both of you guys where are you gettin this stuff? Not that I doubt you, just that I've heard about a trillion different rumors in the last 4 days and some proof or a source would be helpful.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

GS link:
http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43742/20061214/warriors_appear_out_of_the_ai_market/

Ainge link:
http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43741/20061214/ainge_odds_of_getting_iverson_are_slim/

Riles link (already posted):
http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43738/20061214/riley__heat_has_level_of_interest_in_iverson/


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Quick update:

Apparently someone at the Sixers realgm forum said the Heat are out on the question, yet a Sixers poster here said he knows someone in the 6ers front office, and said they are talking with different teams every hour, and finished by saying the Realgm source is probably a liar.

So if you here that the Heat are out of it, ignore it.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

what happen to the twolves, i thought they were a strong possibility.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pat Croce is being interviewed on Dan LeBatard's show on 790 the ticket.

He said that when the Sixers went on road trips to New York and Miami that they could never find AI the next day :lol: .

He said that AI would be a perfect fit in Miami. But doesnt see Miami acquiring AI.

This show runs from 4-7PM. All they've talked about is Allen Iverson so far.

For out of town Heat fans, here's the link to 790 the ticket. Just click on listen live:

http://www.790theticket.com/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pat Riley will be on with Hank Goldberg on 560 WQAM at 6PM.

Here's the link
http://wqam.com/index.php?page=1


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD40 said:


> Idc who it's for, I want to get rid of 'Toine.
> 
> Maybe McDonald's is hiring?
> 
> ...


That's a great idea. That would be to Shaq what spinach is to Popeye. 3 more ships here we come. :clown:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> Pat Riley will be on with Hank Goldberg on 560 WQAM at 6PM.
> 
> Here's the link
> http://wqam.com/index.php?page=1


He's on now...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

> MIAMI HEAT
> 
> Do not discount the Heat. I've been convinced.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2697659


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

I guess I wasnt insane when I started this post. AI loves Miami, whenever he comes down here and we talk all he talks about is the women and the clubs. AI is a warrior the man needs no sleep and can still post 35 and 10 per game. Thats a Miami guy right there. Who wouldnt play with Wade on the Wing and Shaq in the middle?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

BTW has anything like that happen with 2 dominant scorer guards winning a championship? i cant remember the last time there has ever been 2 dominant guards in the same team.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The possibilities of putting Shaq-AI-Wade on the same court would blow up...

You CAN'T double ANY of those three. Shaq would be back to 20+ ppg and the other two would be going for about 20-30 ppg on any given night.

Our issue would be depth, but depending on who we deal we can manage to fix that issue. Riley usually runs a tight 8 man rotation, so it wouldn't be too hard to find 3 solid role players to fill this team out.

If you're not excited about this possibility, I don't think you are a Heat fan with a pulse.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

_If we manage to keep UD then this would work out great._


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> BTW has anything like that happen with 2 dominant scorer guards winning a championship? i cant remember the last time there has ever been 2 dominant guards in the same team.


Isiah Thomas, Joe Dumars. Not both scorers, but still.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Earl Monroe and Clyde Frazier? Gail Goodrich and Jerry West?


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

The Heat should lead the chse for AI since we have the most expiring contracts and we are willing to give up more. Posey contract expires next year, Williams and Doleac the other. We are willing to give up Dorell, not to mention we have younger players as pawns, Kapono, Wayne.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> The possibilities of putting Shaq-AI-Wade on the same court would blow up...
> 
> You CAN'T double ANY of those three. Shaq would be back to 20+ ppg and the other two would be going for about 20-30 ppg on any given night.
> 
> ...



thats my main concern. lets keep in mind that we can still sign Shandon. that would help out in our rotation


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> *Source: Iverson To Denver Deal Close*
> 15th December, 2006 - 11:31 am
> 
> Fox Colorado -
> ...


got this from the Bulls forum. no link was provided, so believe what you want.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's a link to that story^^^ 
http://origin.denverpost.com/sports/ci_4843602

Wow, Iverson and Melo on the same team. That would a be fun team to watch.

Well, if he doesnt come here then the next best thing would be for him to go out West.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Even though the Nuggets appear to be the frontrunners, let's still keep this pipe dream alive :biggrin: 

Peter Vecsey feels that Miami would be the perfect team to land Iverson



> The Heat make the most sense. They've got three expiring contracts within the next two seasons. James Posey is up at the end of this one, while Jason Williams and Michael Doleac are up the year after. In addition, they flaunt Dorell Wright, a young, promising stud. I'm not saying Miami is prepared to part with Wright. With or without him, the salaries meet league specifications.
> 
> More importantly, the Heat have Pat Riley, who unquestionably has earned Iverson's attention and respect. At the same time, the team is presided over by Shaquille O'Neal and Dwyane Wade, two celestial presences who should be able to keep him moderately focused, at least as long as he believes there's a title to be had.


http://www.nypost.com/seven/12152006/sports/brownout_on_a_i__to_n_y__sports_peter_vecsey.htm?page=3


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Even though the Nuggets appear to be the frontrunners, let's still keep this pipe dream alive :biggrin:
> 
> Peter Vecsey feels that Miami would be the perfect team to land Iverson
> 
> ...


interesting.

so i guess its has come down to this--Denver or Miami. which appeals to AI and the Sixers the most? hmmm....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Id say Denvers deal appeals more to the 76ers but we appeal more to AI - depends on their prioritie.Denver has the young big man in Nene they are offering...i guess it depends on if they want cap room or possible talent...Nene has a GIGANTIC deal, so we will see how this pans out. I hope we can keep Wright - Pat wants him, so maybe we can chuck a 1st in instead.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

_Correct me if I'm mistaken but aren't Nuggets a Western team? And didn't AI said he didn't want to go West?_


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

AI doesnt have veto power on any trade. If the Sixers have a good deal in place, he'll go where hes sent. Nuggets have more they can offer - it depends on if the Sixers wanna please AI or just ship him wherever.

AI doesnt WANT to go West....doesnt mean they cant send him there.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

BG44 said:


> AI doesnt have veto power on any trade. If the Sixers have a good deal in place, he'll go where hes sent. Nuggets have more they can offer - it depends on if the Sixers wanna please AI or just ship him wherever.
> 
> *AI doesnt WANT to go West....doesnt mean they cant send him there.*


thats true, but if you were the owner/GM of the Nugz, would you trade for a guy who doesnt want to play for your team? Iverson has alot of influence in the trade


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> thats true, but if you were the owner/GM of the Nugz, would you trade for a guy who doesnt want to play for your team? Iverson has alot of influence in the trade


Naturally it would be best for both parties if Iverson was motivated to play for the team he's traded to, but his expressed distaste for being sent West was more of a suggestion than an ultimatum. Despite his demand to be traded, AI is the consumate professional. He'll play hard for whoever he's dealt to, and I'm sure the Nuggets realize that.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PartisanRanger said:


> Naturally it would be best for both parties if Iverson was motivated to play for the team he's traded to, but his expressed distaste for being sent West was more of a suggestion than an ultimatum. Despite his demand to be traded, AI is the consumate professional. He'll play hard for whoever he's dealt to, and I'm sure the Nuggets realize that.


thats also a good point. i guess in the end, if he were traded tot he Nugz, they'd be taking a gamble


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wolves & Nuggs are leading the race....



> St Paul Pioneer Press -
> The Denver Nuggets are leading a tight, three-team race for Philadelphia 76ers star guard Allen Iverson, but the Timberwolves are a very close second, according to a Western Conference executive.
> 
> The key to the Nuggets completing a deal is finding a third team to help facilitate the trade, including moving several players whose contracts will expire after this season or next.
> ...


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43783/20061217/nuggets_wolves_lead_ai_chase/

Why is this guy surprised that we're contenders for him?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> The source said the Timberwolves are offering guards Mike James, Marko Jaric, Ricky Davis and Trenton Hassell.


wow, thats an attractive offer by the wolves.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gio305 said:


> wow, thats an attractive offer by the wolves.


Wonder who Philly adds or cuts to make that deal work though...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Wonder who Philly adds or cuts to make that deal work though...


i would say trenton hassell. right now, they need scoring gurads. theyll have plenty with Davis and Mike james, along with jaric


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That is a great offer. What happened to not being able to afford him? I wonder if KG said something like get AI or I demand a trade as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> A source with knowledge of the situation said that the Miami Heat had made an offer, but the source was unwilling to divulge any details.
> 
> The Heat's James Posey ($6.392 million) has an expiring contract, and Antoine Walker ($7,606,820, with two additional seasons) could be included. It is believed the Sixers would be interested in Udonis Haslem ($5.525 million, with three additional seasons), a player the Heat apparently prefers to retain.


http://www.philly.com/mld/dailynews/sports/16264814.htm


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> http://www.philly.com/mld/dailynews/sports/16264814.htm


get the **** out of here. no way we trade Haslem!!^^^

He showed his loyalty to the fans, his city, and the Miami Heat franchise. Riles cant possibly even think about this.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

No ****ing way we trade UD. How bout this:
Walker to the Bulls
PJ, Posey, and a 1st and 2nd round to the 76ers. Instant cap relief and some picks.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> No ****ing way we trade UD. How bout this:
> Walker to the Bulls
> PJ, Posey, and a 1st and 2nd round to the 76ers. Instant cap relief and some picks.


_Thats sounding good. Anything without Wade/Shaq/Zo/UD in it is a good deal._


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

canyoufeeltheheat said:


> _Thats sounding good. Anything without Wade/Shaq/Zo/UD in it is a good deal._


Payton would'nt be traded either. They have no interest in him. I agree though, Zo, UD, Wade, and Shaq stay no matter what. Dorell hopefully stays to keep Wade happy. Everyone else is fair game. If we did that trade I said we'd be great, and we could resign Shandon:
PG: Allen Iverson/Jason Williams/Gary Payton/Chris Quinn
SG: Dwyane Wade/Shandon Anderson/Robert Hite
SF: Dorell Wright/Jason Kapono
PF: Udonis Haslem/Wayne Simien/Earl Barron
C: Shaquille O'Neal/Alonzo Mourning/Michael Doleac

I wonder if they'd have any interest in a scoring bigman in Barron.


----------

